# Update



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

New shot to share-
Taken with new lense so it was just a test shot.....Please forgive things not being open and the tank looking like garbage---took the pics literally 5 mins after lights warming up.....---Normaly I dont show my tank in this condition.......But anyhow here is what I managed


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice tank. I plan on getting a small marine setup in the near future, the colours of marine fish are beautiful.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks-

I like fish too-Just everydarn thing I like is not reef compatible....And nothing is nicer than a reef tank...IMO.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Lol looks very cool


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> Lol looks very cool


Thanks


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

did your group of chromis pick eachother off?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

E-THUG said:


> did your group of chromis pick eachother off?


Nah-
Just first thing in the morning they are hiding all around in the rock work------This pic was taken before the halides are even fully warmed


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice as always AK.. Tank looks clean to me but I know what your talkin about. I always clean mine (or try to) right before I take pics. I could sit there all day and watch a your reef tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

lo4life said:


> Nice as always AK.. Tank looks clean to me but I know what your talkin about. I always clean mine (or try to) right before I take pics. I could sit there all day and watch a your reef tank.


Thanks-

I'm very picky when it comes to my reef tank....It needed a good cleaning before picks-But like previously stated-I needed to take some test pics-It was just the best subject to shoot at time...


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

nice its come quite along nicely since the ole breeder. you definately needto get some more pics with the lights warmed up.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> nice its come quite along nicely since the ole breeder. you definately needto get some more pics with the lights warmed up.


Give me acouple days and I will post some new pics-----

I need to try for some macro's anyhow for someone else---It's just hard in a damn bowfront...:nod:

I have seen some good growth since going to this 500 watt light------I think the 800 I was going to go with would have been overkill for the setup......I'm pleased-----


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> nice its come quite along nicely since the ole breeder. you definately needto get some more pics with the lights warmed up.


Give me acouple days and I will post some new pics-----

I need to try for some macro's anyhow for someone else---It's just hard in a damn bowfront...:nod:

I have seen some good growth since going to this 500 watt light------I think the 800 I was going to go with would have been overkill for the setup......I'm pleased-----
[/quote]

yeah the curved galss is not the best for macros more or less why i opted not to use my bow for a reef but they look damn hot from normal viewing distances


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> nice its come quite along nicely since the ole breeder. you definately needto get some more pics with the lights warmed up.


Give me acouple days and I will post some new pics-----

I need to try for some macro's anyhow for someone else---It's just hard in a damn bowfront...:nod:

I have seen some good growth since going to this 500 watt light------I think the 800 I was going to go with would have been overkill for the setup......I'm pleased-----
[/quote]

yeah the curved galss is not the best for macros more or less why i opted not to use my bow for a reef but they look damn hot from normal viewing distances
[/quote]

True that Nismo----Not an easy task at all-But you are right-It looks much better when standing back from it than a standard tank.....Just sucks for viewing at angle or anything to due with pics....
I would love to place it into a different tank-But I refuse to buy a new tank for it.....And I also refuse to use them loud ass HOB overflows any more...


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

forgive you for your tank looking like garbage??????????????????????......man i would die for a tank like that....im in the process of reseaching on SW setup's, i want volitan lionfish


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Good luck on your research man-I would hit up Nismo or look over his topics...He knows his stuff as well many other's here too....
Lionfish is one on my list to eventually get as well...

Thanks for the kind words


----------

